# IBS since Childhood



## nefertara (May 4, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here.

I've had IBS-A for as long as I can remember. I had my first hemorrhoid when I was about 10 years old, I was bleeding, but I didn't tell anyone. I thought it was normal until I was about 25. I'm currently 29. No one ever talked about it. it got so bad last year that I got a colonoscopy and endoscopy to see what was wrong with me. Everything came back clean. So, it was discouraging because the pain was so bad, I couldn't sit down after every movement. I saw a dietitian for a while, but it didn't really help, they just prescribed over the counter meds, which I can't take, but they kept telling me to try it... I get extremely constipated, and ANY fiber supplement will reverse it to diarrhea... There is no balance for me with fluctuations. Sometimes I eat the same foods and it'll go back and forth. It's draining and emotional. I'm constantly bloated unless I don't eat, which I can't do because I get even more emotional and stressed and it only eliminates the bloating. I'm at a healthy weight for my height (5'2, 105-110 lbs - haven't weighed myself recently). I started exercising again, and it seems to have made it worse. The only foods I feel are safe for me is eggs and potatoes, but even the eggs can sometimes cause bloating. I can't eat dairy, and I can't eat raw vegetables besides cucumbers and carrots. Lettuce or leafy greens of any kind fudges me up REALLY BAD...

Anyone else had it since they could remember? Seen doctors, gotten tests, and no results? I'm wondering if there is something else at play or if it is psychosomatic. What's your experience and/or diet?


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi nefertara
I've had confirmed IBS for about 4 years now and my diagnosis was originally IBS-D but lately things have changed(I wasn't careful enough and under lockdown with kids-major stress) and after 9 months in remission my IBS flared up and upgraded itself to IBS-A. Lucky me!
I have fluctuations depending on my period and different unknown or stress related factors. Every single day is a surprise and it is driving me crazy..
I also have some other things bothering me like food intolerances and reflux among other. I keep doing tests for all sorts of things again. We shall see how it will turn out because unlike you I am loosing weight so it is not good.
I don't think it's psychosomatic because I think that our mind can only make existing conditions worse but not cause them if they are not there. My eldest daughter was/is suffering from constipation since she was 8 months old so I can relate (sort of)to your childhood problems. Some people have gut as their weak spot, some have other things. 
Good luck with your condition..hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## blowfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi Nefertara,

What you have is not psychosomatic. You seem to be able to control your condition by changing your diet. Your bloat goes away when you don't eat.

37 male here. All FODMAPs bloat me. I remember farting a lot as a little kid. When I was around 16, I knew something was wrong. Went to the doctors at 20 years old, no help. Got a couple fecal transplants in my late twenties; the improvement was instant and dramatic. However, it didn't last, as I quickly relapsed to my original self. I am hopeful that I will be cured in the next five years (https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-10/sh-fie101519.php).

Good luck to all of us!


----------

